# lyman trade rifle .54 cal



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

rifle is in excellent condition .54 cal 28" octagonal barrel, polished brass furniture, steel rib and blued finish on all steel parts
Action : Cap Lock
Caliber : .54 Black Powder
Barrel Length : 28"
Sights : Adjustable
Ignition : #11 Percussion
Length : 41"
Stock : Hardwood
Weight : 7 lbs
Finish : Blued
price $300.00
call or text Doug 801-888-2601


----------

